# Londrina/PR - Avenida Dez de Dezembro/Avenida Theodoro Victorelli



## athosbr99 (Jan 6, 2015)

Resolvi me aventurar em ir pro mercado e aproveitei para tirar algumas fotos das duas avenidas para deixar registrado enquanto elas estão... vazias. Também dá pra ter uma ideia de quanto anda a obra do viaduto da Leste Oeste com a Dez de Dezembro.




















































Bonus: fotos de dentro do Walmart/Big


----------



## victor_hs (Jul 2, 2015)

As cidades estão irreconhecíveis mesmo, Curitiba não tá diferente.
Por um lado é triste ver essa situação, mas por outro é bom saber que as pessoas estão agindo com consciência.


----------



## Eddubra (Sep 2, 2009)

Colega, suas fotos do viaduto da Rodoviária estão perfeitas para a postagem no Thread do Londrina em Obras


----------

